# WHEEL CHIPS /NO SHIPPING CHARGE



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

FOR MORE INFO CALL 661-565-2861
OR E MAIL [email protected]


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

got any that have "GP" i need some for my grand prix


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jun 3 2009, 04:01 PM~14085724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


price on the chevs


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

how much for the two impala chips on the bottom right?

pm me


----------



## elementr1 (Apr 28, 2008)

I want those chevy ships! PM me a price


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

impala /Chevy/Lincoln / cadi ...etc nickel set of 4-------$$$60 seize---2 ¼ 

impala /Chevy/Lincoln / cadi ....etc gold set of 4-------$$$80 seize---2 ¼ 


impala /Chevy/Lincoln / cadi ...etc nickel set of 4-------$$$60 seize---2 ½ 

impala /Chevy/Lincoln / cadi ....etc gold set of 4-------$$$80 seize---2 ½ 


no charge for shipment in USA…….


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Post some pics of the 2 1/2 Chevy Bowties. :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

i want like the one in the bottom left corner...


or something like this??


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

OK.......What seize---2 ¼ or 2 ½ 
and how many sets 
what color gold or nickel


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

post impala and bowtie ones 2 1/2 please


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

yes impala and bowtie 2 1/2 
what color?????????


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jun 6 2009, 02:14 PM~14112650
> *yes impala and bowtie 2 1/2
> what color?????????
> *


We want to see pictures. Please post pictures of the 2 1/2 Bowtie and Impala.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

This parts need to be polish and finish in nickel and gold …………..


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Do or can you get any Oldsmobile chips if so I'll take a set of those also


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jun 6 2009, 07:27 PM~14114225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are Buick's


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

http://tinypic.com/m/4ic7t1/1


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jun 6 2009, 03:37 PM~14112782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are these impala with the black back 2 1/2s i like


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

yes 2 1/2 with black enamel ..............:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

how much shipped to fresno ca


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

$70 nickel 2 1/2 with black enamel 

$60 nickel 2 1/ no black enamel
---------no charge for shipment ---------


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jun 6 2009, 09:27 PM~14114225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE BUICKS IN GOLD ?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

$70 no charge for shipment ......


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jun 4 2009, 05:18 PM~14097794
> *impala /Chevy/Lincoln / cadi ...etc  nickel  set of 4-------$$$60 seize---2 ¼
> 
> impala /Chevy/Lincoln / cadi ....etc  gold  set of 4-------$$$80 seize---2 ¼
> ...


Zenith size :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jun 7 2009, 08:25 PM~14121734
> *$70 nickel  2 1/2  with black enamel
> 
> $60 nickel  2 1/ no black enamel
> ...


good deal


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 9 2009, 10:48 PM~14145865
> *Zenith size  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

u got paypal


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

no 
cod 
by Money Order. That is how everyone sends it to me


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

What happen to these?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

u got any feedback ill paypal u


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMTC+Jun 11 2009, 11:09 PM~14167535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

Ttttttt


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 18 2009, 11:19 PM~14235356
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## J-CITY (Jun 19, 2009)

do you have any cadillac chips.i have a 1995 fleetwood that i have some 13inch daytons on and need some chips.if so how much. :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

anyone bought any chips off this guy yet


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jul 1 2009, 12:50 PM~14352189
> *anyone bought any chips off this guy yet
> *


X2 i know i will be calling him when i go to la next month to pick up a set or 2


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 5 2009, 09:34 PM~14388994
> *X2 i know i will be calling him when i go to la next month to pick up a set or 2
> *


why dont u picjk up some extras and sell them for 10$ more i dont trust that guy but i want some


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jun 6 2009, 07:27 PM~14114225
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much for all four.....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jun 4 2009, 05:18 PM~14097794
> *impala /Chevy/Lincoln / cadi ...etc  nickel  set of 4-------$$$60 seize---2 ¼
> 
> impala /Chevy/Lincoln / cadi ....etc  gold  set of 4-------$$$80 seize---2 ¼
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

great prices, has anyone bought ??


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

Purchased these a couple weeks ago...Quality is great!! NO complaints and great guy to deal with.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Oct 23 2009, 10:27 AM~15445231
> *Purchased these a couple weeks ago...Quality is great!! NO complaints and great guy to deal with.
> 
> 
> ...


tank you Mr Phat6Deuce 
this pic look ----firme-------


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up wit the back grounds, they come cast or hollow?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Nov 7 2009, 06:38 PM~15593904
> *whats up wit the back grounds, they come cast or hollow?
> *



 the back grounds is black epoxy it can be done in any color


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR THE CHROME CHEVY BOWTIE 2 1/2" WITH THE INSIDE PAINTED RED...NOT CANDY, JUST REGULAR RED.....THANKS


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Nov 20 2009, 05:05 PM~15730250
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE CHROME CHEVY BOWTIE 2 1/2" WITH THE INSIDE PAINTED RED...NOT CANDY, JUST REGULAR RED.....THANKS
> *



$100


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

pm sent for status


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

im still waiting for mines


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

X2 ME TOO


----------



## cutter_era (Mar 26, 2009)

price for 5 chrome caddy shipped to 92676? 2 1/4 or 2 1/2 doesnt matter..


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Waiting on some feedback before I buy some.


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

I want some impala chips do they cost more painted candy green


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Dec 11 2009, 02:47 PM~15950318
> *Waiting on some feedback before I buy some.
> *


hey homie i bought the ones i got on my wheels from this homie he did a real good job he took about 2weeks to make them and chipped them Jose is good people.  here's some pics


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 25 2009, 09:13 PM~16090630
> *hey homie i bought the ones i got on my wheels from this homie he did a real good job he took about 2weeks to make them and chipped them Jose is good people.  here's some pics
> 
> 
> ...



Nice what he charge you


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Dec 24 2009, 11:50 AM~16078788
> *I want some impala chips do they cost more painted candy green
> *



$70
any color


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Dec 28 2009, 02:31 PM~16111971
> *$70
> any color
> *



WHAT UP WITH MINE HOMIE I TALKED TO YOU A FEW TIMES STILL WAITING WHAT UP BLACK WITH MAJESTICS


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Dec 30 2009, 01:54 PM~16134805
> *WHAT UP WITH MINE HOMIE I TALKED TO YOU A FEW TIMES STILL WAITING WHAT UP    BLACK WITH MAJESTICS
> *


  ???
please call 661-565-2861


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm back+++++++++++++++


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jun 10 2010, 08:36 PM~17754258
> *
> 
> I'm back+++++++++++++++
> *


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CAN YOU MAKE THE NEW CADDY SYMBOL....


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 1 2010, 02:29 PM~19211226
> *CAN YOU MAKE THE NEW CADDY SYMBOL....
> *



?????


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

:biggrin: after a little confusion I finally got my impala wheel chips Thanks Jose they look real good I'll post some pics later Thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juarez4_@Dec 1 2010, 10:54 PM~19216101
> *:biggrin: after a little confusion I finally got my impala wheel chips Thanks Jose they look real good I'll post some pics later Thanks again :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

A+


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

Is this a shop or what? Can i swing by and pay for some cadi chips? Pm me info please!


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jun 4 2009, 05:18 PM~14097794
> *impala /Chevy/Lincoln / cadi ...etc  nickel  set of 4-------$$$60 seize---2 ¼
> 
> impala /Chevy/Lincoln / cadi ....etc  gold  set of 4-------$$$80 seize---2 ¼
> ...



ARE THESE PRICES STILL THE SAME OR HAVE THEY CHANGED?

PLEASE PM ME TO LET ME KNOW. THANKS


----------



## 63_Rivi (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Jun 6 2009, 08:27 PM~14114225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO V4C 3T9 BRITISH COLUMBIA CANADA ?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:dunno: STILL WAITING!!!!!!!!


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

Jose! This is O.g. Unlimited Need chips really bad!!! hit me up 206 824-6569


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Apr 26 2011, 11:13 AM~20423359
> *Jose! This is O.g. Unlimited Need chips really bad!!! hit me up 206 824-6569
> *


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63_Rivi_@Apr 21 2011, 07:53 AM~20388095
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO  V4C 3T9 BRITISH COLUMBIA CANADA ?
> *



120


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

set of nickle chevy 2.25" to 21225?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

$100


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

$100


----------



## 1bblue63 (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you have the ones with the chevy bowtie still and for how much?


----------



## FamilyThangSD (Sep 7, 2009)

if i place in order do u sell the knock offs too?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

????


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

caprice on dz said:


> set of nickle chevy 2.25" to 21225?


$100 shipp


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

FamilyThangSD said:


> if i place in order do u sell the knock offs too?


No _____


----------



## FamilyThangSD (Sep 7, 2009)

2.25 nickle n pepsi blue color how much 92113?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

FamilyThangSD said:


> 2.25 nickle n pepsi blue color how much 92113?


$120


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

You got pics of any Caprice chips? 2 1/4 size ,any custom colors (brandywine)


----------



## SLIM64 (Dec 17, 2011)

How much for 5 Cadillac chips 2 1/4 shipped to 29108?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

SLIM64 said:


> How much for 5 Cadillac chips 2 1/4 shipped to 29108?


$120


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

73loukat said:


> You got pics of any Caprice chips? 2 1/4 size ,any custom colors (brandywine)


coming soon new chips""""""""""


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ANYONE GOT THIS GUYS ADDRESS? TRYING TO GET MY PARTS, HE TOLD ME IT WOULD BE A TWO WEEK TURN AROUND AND I SENT HIM THE MONEY ON APRIL 11TH, NOW ITS GOING ON TWO MONTHS AND SO FAR NOTHING, TALKED TO HIM ABOUT 3 WEEKS AGO AND HE SAID HE SENT THEM OUT THAT DAY, AND HE WOULD TEXT ME THE TRACKING NUMBER LATER, SINCE THEN HOMIE DONT ANSWER MY CALLS, EMIALS, OR TEXTS... SO IF YOU READ THIS (ELBATOJOSE OR JMTC OR JOSE GONZALEZ ) YOU NEED TO GET AT ME HOMIE, BECAUSE IM GOING TO GET MINE. IF ANYONE HAS THIS GUYS ADDRESS PM IT TO ME...THANKS


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> ANYONE GOT THIS GUYS ADDRESS? TRYING TO GET MY PARTS, HE TOLD ME IT WOULD BE A TWO WEEK TURN AROUND AND I SENT HIM THE MONEY ON APRIL 11TH, NOW ITS GOING ON TWO MONTHS AND SO FAR NOTHING, TALKED TO HIM ABOUT 3 WEEKS AGO AND HE SAID HE SENT THEM OUT THAT DAY, AND HE WOULD TEXT ME THE TRACKING NUMBER LATER, SINCE THEN HOMIE DONT ANSWER MY CALLS, EMIALS, OR TEXTS... SO IF YOU READ THIS (ELBATOJOSE OR JMTC OR JOSE GONZALEZ ) YOU NEED TO GET AT ME HOMIE, BECAUSE IM GOING TO GET MINE. IF ANYONE HAS THIS GUYS ADDRESS PM IT TO ME...THANKS


I don't think he's known to rip anyone off, but often is a slow poke and may need a reminder; I believe he's an older man so since this is CAR SHOW SEASON, he probally got overwhelmed; but I also heard he does EXCELLENT work. SO since its really only been 1 month and 3 days, I wouldn't panick yet!!!!!!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

I paid $1,400 for 35 sets 2 months ago and still have not got anything


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------

